# Celery leaves?



## Ziggibaby (Mar 26, 2014)

Charlie had never had veggies. I had to buy him from this breeder, she knew nothing about cockatiels and I wanted to give Charlie a better healthier life. He loves celery, broccoli and capsicum so far! We get a whole carton of fresh fruit and veggies every week/fortnight with a large variety of veggies, so he will surely be able to try everything! Since this is all fresh and grown in australia it has a lot and I mean a lot of celery leaves. I was wondering if Charlie can eat those?


----------



## Ziggibaby (Mar 26, 2014)

And he also loves egg whites!!


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

I don't actually know if they can eat celery leaves. I am of the understanding that they can't eat leaves from strawberries and tomatoes. Not sure if its a 'leaf' in general thing. Obviously excluding lettuce, spinach and kate etc. 

Would be interested to know if someone has the answer. Did you try and google it?


----------



## Ziggibaby (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah but I couldn't find anything that actually made sense. Haha.
Do your little birdies like kale? I've been considering buying some but I don't think they would eat it all before it you know goes yucky. So I'm really not sure wether to buy it or anything like that. Im buying spinach this weekend for the boys I might have to buy kale in the end.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

I am in the same boat - I haven't bought Kale because they won't go through it all let alone whether they like it. Maybe I'll try it one day. At least with spinach you can get small handful. )


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

Kale is supposed to be very good for them. Have you tried making CHOP?


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes celery leaves are fine for birds, in fact very good for them. Birdie loves them.


----------



## Ziggibaby (Mar 26, 2014)

Abby said:


> Kale is supposed to be very good for them. Have you tried making CHOP?


No, tell me more 

What is it? How do you make it?


----------

